# What kind of car are you guys using for uber right now?



## learn2likeit (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm just a little curious about your type of car and year and what market your in


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

I just got a new 2015 Honda CR-V LX to replace my 2013. Haven't taken it out yet, but will probably be doing so tonight. I did pretty well with the 2013.


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

I just got (5 days ago) the brand new 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid ($485 a week, 24/7 use). I sold my old car to get this, couldn't be happier with it so far. I am based in Brooklyn / Queens NY if that helps.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

$485.00 a week? That's your payment?


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah thats my payment. I dont have the money to buy outright. I get unlimited mileage and Ill own the car for $1 at the end of 3 years. From what I have seen thats a good rate around here.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> $485.00 a week? That's your payment?


Wow lmao!


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

Did you lease from uber exchange program? They let you keep the car for $1 after 3 years?


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Shit... The 2016 Sonata Hybrid Limited is a tick under 31k for the top of the line model according to Edmunds. Even if you went with the Ultimate edition package, you're paying over $40,000 in interest, fees, etc over the next three years...


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

You sold your old car to make this deal? Does that mean that you put money down?


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

No, no money down (not through uber, I'm new here, I don't know if I'm allowed to post where I got it but if someone wanted to message me I'll give the info I have), it's a yearly lease renewable at the end of the year. After 3 years I get the car for $1. I have the car 24/7 365 to use however I want. They provide all TLC insurance which includes for business and personal use and no maintenance costs for the lease period. From all the research I've done for this area, I thought it was a good deal.


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

uber714 said:


> Did you lease from uber exchange program? They let you keep the car for $1 after 3 years?


its not through uber, they called themselves a uber leasing partner.
Yes I get it for $1 at the end of 3 years and They provide all TLC insurance which includes for business and personal use and maintenance.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Well if there's extra stuff thrown in for NY TLC use, then maybe. I thought that you were just talking about the car. If you qualify, Hyundai will finance that car for 0.9% for 60 months. That's about 600 a month, not including tax or any money down.


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

I didn't have enough credit to get it from Hyundai let alone at that rate and that wasn't an issue with them.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow $75,000 for a Hyundai, at least they are paying insurance too but man that is crazy.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

As for the original question I drive a 2013 Chrysler Town and Country for XL and if I feel like it a 2013 passat TDI for X but I haven't driven X since I got the T&C.

The T&C has nearly no depreciation since I bought a previous rental vehicle that was already depreciated, also got it dirt cheap because of that reason as well.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> Wow $75,000 for a Hyundai, at least they are paying insurance too but man that is crazy.


That's what I'm thinking, the best estimate I could find for TLC insurance is around 8,000 a year. Even adding that in, that still leaves over 15,000 dollars over the next three years. Whoever is making these deals must be rolling in it.


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

I dont pay any maintenance and at the end I can sell the car for whatever I can. I make more then that in a week driving so for me (and I assume a lot of other people based on looking through the uber market place site) its worth it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberBob15 said:


> I dont pay any maintenance and at the end I can sell the car for whatever I can. I make more then that in a week driving so for me (and I assume a lot of other people based on looking through the uber market place site) its worth it.


Routine maintenance is a small cost

Lets say your car out the door cost is $30k, commercial insurance is $8k per year so $24k bringing up a total of $54,000, so what you are happy about is spending $20k+ in routine maintenance? A sucker born everyday.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Prius

Type of car should be in profile and displayed right under our avatars where Location/Driving information is. would be nice to even see Location/Driving/Car/Rating


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

2009 Prius, bought it used a few months ago when my 1998 CRV finally went kaput.


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

limepro said:


> Routine maintenance is a small cost
> 
> Lets say your car out the door cost is $30k, commercial insurance is $8k per year so $24k bringing up a total of $54,000, so what you are happy about is spending $20k+ in routine maintenance? A sucker born everyday.


If I had 30k in cash I would buy it outright. If I had enough credit to get the .8% financing deal I would do it. I don't but I still need a job, need to take care of myself and I'm not going on welfare etc. So if you think putting in a days work and over paying in the short term for the ability to be my own boss and take care of myself means I'm a sucker then so be it. Considering that's a good price compared to the other companies that were offering similar deals and that I can cover the cost and still bring home money is all I need to know.

For the original poster, I love the car and get great mileage with it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberBob15 said:


> If I had 30k in cash I would buy it outright. If I had enough credit to get the .8% financing deal I would do it. I don't but I still need a job, need to take care of myself and I'm not going on welfare etc. So if you think putting in a days work and over paying in the short term for the ability to be my own boss and take care of myself means I'm a sucker then so be it. Considering that's a good price compared to the other companies that were offering similar deals and that I can cover the cost and still bring home money is all I need to know.
> 
> For the original poster, I love the car and get great mileage with it.


Problem with it being, if you don't maintain a rating satisfactory to Uber you can and will be deactivated anytime they feel like. Then you need to find a job that will support your $1800 car payment and support you.

How long have you been driving and what is your rating?

Then again having a bad credit score shows you have made bad decisions in hour life so no surprise.


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

limepro said:


> Problem with it being, if you don't maintain a rating satisfactory to Uber you can and will be deactivated anytime they feel like. Then you need to find a job that will support your $1800 car payment and support you.
> 
> How long have you been driving and what is your rating?
> 
> Then again having a bad credit score shows you have made bad decisions in hour life so no surprise.


They told me I can return the car without a penalty at any point providing there is no damage to the car. I didn't say I have bad credit, I said I didn't have enough credit. You must have an amazing life, having never made any bad decisions and attacking people on a forum about driving for uber, lol.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

UberBob15 said:


> I just got (5 days ago) the brand new 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid ($485 a week, 24/7 use). I sold my old car to get this, couldn't be happier with it so far. I am based in Brooklyn / Queens NY if that helps.


What is your fuel cost as a percentage of earnings and what would be a average turnover for you in your market?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberBob15 said:


> They told me I can return the car without a penalty at any point providing there is no damage to the car. I didn't say I have bad credit, I said I didn't have enough credit. You must have an amazing life, having never made any bad decisions and attacking people on a forum about driving for uber, lol.


I guess it is called life lessons, my life is pretty amazing though. At one point of my life I had crappy credit from stupid purchases, I still make supid purchases I just now have the ability to pay for them. At one point last year I had 7 cars, I tear things apart at my house with the intentions of fixing them and eventually end up paying someone else, I have laptops and go pros sitting in my closet unopened for the past year. My wife yells at me which is why I let her take care of the money because my response is to tell her to just buy it if she wants it.


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> What is your fuel cost as a percentage of earnings and what would be a average turnover for you in your market?


I haven't been driving it long enough (6 days) for the % break down. 6 days in I'm avg about 40miles to the gallon. I can be pretty much as busy as I want to be around here.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

UberBob15 said:


> I haven't been driving it long enough (6 days) for the % break down. 6 days in I'm avg about 40miles to the gallon. I can be pretty much as busy as I want to be around here.


Thanks. The repayments including battery replacement if there's an issue at some point?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Thanks. The repayments including battery replacement if there's an issue at some point?


Hyundais have a lifetime battery replacement for the original owner. Not sure if he got it used or not though.


----------



## UberBob15 (Oct 19, 2015)

Its under warranty for me as limepro said. Its brand new no previous drivers.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

2010 Mercedes S550. Owned it since 2011 and put 135,000 miles on her. She is paid for and looks like new. Id think pretty much fully depreciated, worth maybe $25,000 on a good day.
I drive San Francisco Select market. Part time, just doing it to gain experience.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

UberBob15 said:


> I just got (5 days ago) the brand new 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid ($485 a week, 24/7 use). I sold my old car to get this, couldn't be happier with it so far. I am based in Brooklyn / Queens NY if that helps.


That's almost $2000 a month!!! My neighbor just bought a brand new BMW 750 for $110k and his payments are less.

Ouch! Turn it back in!, $2000 a month x 12 x 3 = $72,000!!!!! Christ sakes. For a Hyundai Sonata?.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

uber714 said:


> Did you lease from uber exchange program? They let you keep the car for $1 after 3 years?


That's about what the car will be worth if you drive that hard for three years, $1. You are trying to think that you will cover that $2000 nut a month and make an income besides? Turn that thing in. You will lose your ass.

Instead, get an older Altima Hybrid. They sell for $7000 for 2008-2009 models.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBob15 said:


> Yeah thats my payment. I dont have the money to buy outright. I get unlimited mileage and Ill own the car for $1 at the end of 3 years. From what I have seen thats a good rate around here.


POST # 5/UberBob15: HOLY KNIFE
TOKES ! I just
Googled MY/Make&Model and up
popped $249 × 36 months ? How
is it [Price+Interest%] that YOU end
up paying $75,750 over the SAME
time period ? What am I missing....
other than Additional Dealer Markup ?

Bison: INCREDULOUS!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

UberBob15 said:


> I just got (5 days ago) the brand new 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid ($485 a week, 24/7 use). I sold my old car to get this, couldn't be happier with it so far. I am based in Brooklyn / Queens NY if that helps.


485 a week that s a ripoff. Sonta you must be smoking !!


----------



## UberLefty (Oct 8, 2015)

learn2likeit said:


> I'm just a little curious about your type of car and year and what market your in


2013 Ford Fusion hybrid. It was a previous lease with 20k on the odo. Immaculate. In the Sacramento market, average 45mpg.


----------



## Carmel (Jul 9, 2015)

I think you will do well with that car. I wish I had a hybrid it would help my gas cost. 


UberLefty said:


> 2013 Ford Fusion hybrid. It was a previous lease with 20k on the odo. Immaculate. In the Sacramento market, average 45mpg.


 think


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

limepro said:


> I guess it is called life lessons, my life is pretty amazing though. At one point of my life I had crappy credit from stupid purchases, I still make supid purchases I just now have the ability to pay for them. At one point last year I had 7 cars, I tear things apart at my house with the intentions of fixing them and eventually end up paying someone else, I have laptops and go pros sitting in my closet unopened for the past year. My wife yells at me which is why I let her take care of the money because my response is to tell her to just buy it if she wants it.


No offense, but that sounds like hoarding behavior. FYI there is a lot if that in my family (we used to call them pack rats) and I have to stay on my toes about my own behavior because I do have a tendency to accumulate things. Starting multiple projects and not finishing them is another part of it. I'm really bad about that.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No offense, but that sounds like hoarding behavior. FYI there is a lot if that in my family (we used to call them pack rats) and I have to stay on my toes about my own behavior because I do have a tendency to accumulate things. Starting multiple projects and not finishing them is another part of it. I'm really bad about that.


I just go through cars quick, the longest I have ever owned a car is 3 years and that is my Volkswagen and I have had multiple cars between buying that one and now. I prefer to sell the cars on my own as well so if a car I want comes up for sale I'll get it and then sell my current car or keep it and drive it occasionally. My lightning I drove maybe once a week, the rx7 was driven maybe 20 times in almost 3 years. I love cars but at the same time have no problem getting rid of them and picking up something new. There have been many times in my life where I got rid of absolutely everything and moved just to start over, and it doesn't stop with possessions, I have always been the same way with people. Being married for the last 4+ years and having two kids has been incredibly difficult for me. I even started writing a book based on my life as being very nomadic and how it became so and how difficult it is to stop.


----------



## SneakyPete (Sep 24, 2015)

Don't forget new cars depreciate 57% after 2 years so your new car will be worth around 14k, probably 10k after 3yrs.

After 3yrs you will be getting a car thats only worth 10k, that has 300k or more on the clock, been spewed in, probably been in an accident too, all this for 75k !

It's no wonder the finance/leasing company gives the car to you for 1$ ! they're probably thinking we've screwed this guy over enough is enough already !

And what should happen if you fall ill and can't work after 2 1/2 yrs? Do you then hand the car back, end the lease and the $2475/mth will all go down the drain.

Much better, as other posters have said is to hire/purchase a 2nd hand hybrid 08 or 09 for around 6-8k where the depreciation will be much less.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> 2010 Mercedes S550. Owned it since 2011 and put 135,000 miles on her. She is paid for and looks like new. Id think pretty much fully depreciated, worth maybe $25,000 on a good day.


I feel like I'm in an alternate universe when I see the phrase "fully depreciated". Particularly when followed by "worth 25k".

Vehicle depreciation - The loss of value of a vehicle

Your vehicle is worth money, each mile you put on it decreases it's value. In the best case scenario, you eek out 300,000 miles out of your car and then sell it to some shmuck for $4k. That would put you at $.10 per mile depreciation loss of vehicle value.

Granted, that's fantastic for a select car.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

limepro said:


> I just go through cars quick, the longest I have ever owned a car is 3 years and that is my Volkswagen and I have had multiple cars between buying that one and now. I prefer to sell the cars on my own as well so if a car I want comes up for sale I'll get it and then sell my current car or keep it and drive it occasionally. My lightning I drove maybe once a week, the rx7 was driven maybe 20 times in almost 3 years. I love cars but at the same time have no problem getting rid of them and picking up something new. There have been many times in my life where I got rid of absolutely everything and moved just to start over, and it doesn't stop with possessions, I have always been the same way with people. Being married for the last 4+ years and having two kids has been incredibly difficult for me. I even started writing a book based on my life as being very nomadic and how it became so and how difficult it is to stop.


I like your style, dude.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ElectricEliminator said:


> $485.00 a week? That's your payment?


^^^
OY!!!
Any way you cut it, that's 100 grand over three years. 
Almost 76 grand for the car plus tires, oil changes, washes, other maintenance items, insurance etc.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> OY!!!
> Any way you cut it, that's 100 grand over three years.
> Almost 76 grand for the car plus tires, oil changes, washes, other maintenance items, insurance etc.


I'm hoping even routine maintenance is covered but I doubt it. I wonder if he left the forum because of us saying it is a lose lose situation.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> I'm hoping even routine maintenance is covered but I doubt it. I wonder if he left the forum because of us saying it is a lose lose situation.


I certainly wasn't trying to piss in anyone's Cheerios, I wish him nothing but good luck. That said, with that kind of weekly nut you're going to need a whole lot of luck to make it worth your while.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to piss in anyone's Cheerios, I wish him nothing but good luck. That said, with that kind of weekly nut you're going to need a whole lot of luck to make it worth your while.


I do too, for that price I would have leased him my minivan at least then he would get XL and I would pay all maintenance.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

limepro said:


> I'm hoping even routine maintenance is covered but I doubt it. I wonder if he left the forum because of us saying it is a lose lose situation.


^^^
Yup.... even if they gave routine maintenance for free for a specified time, I doubt that they would if they found out that the car was being used commercially. 
There are a lot of really great vehicles out there that have say, a two year lifespan till Uber says it's too old, and not only that but there's always some hotshot used car dealer willing to sell to someone with almost zero credit and charge some astronomical interest rate, but a great vehicle nevertheless.... but when I look at a Hundred Grand, I'm like "OMG!!!". 
Even at the old gas prices, there's a lotta gas to be bought between the cost of the regular vehicle and a hybrid.... and the total figure gives me vertigo. 
And you just KNOW that there are going to be a couple of fender benders during the next few years that are going to be out of pocket due to the deductible.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> Wow $75,000 for a Hyundai, at least they are paying insurance too but man that is crazy.


In it to win it.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber said my car doesn't seat four. What a lame excuse not to accept me. It's only 50 years old, has the ultimate in air conditioning, loud enough not to hear the pax complaining and can get to drop offs faster than most Ferarris. 
Just doesn't add up!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> View attachment 16686
> View attachment 16687
> Uber said my car doesn't seat four. What a lame excuse not to accept me. It's only 50 years old, has the ultimate in air conditioning, loud enough not to hear the pax complaining and can get to drop offs faster than most Ferarris.
> Just doesn't add up!


^^^
Gotta love it!
I bet that if Uber had something like "Uber Specialty" there would be people that would definitely want it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> View attachment 16686
> View attachment 16687
> Uber said my car doesn't seat four. What a lame excuse not to accept me. It's only 50 years old, has the ultimate in air conditioning, loud enough not to hear the pax complaining and can get to drop offs faster than most Ferarris.
> Just doesn't add up!


Nice vette.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I doubt they would let me use mine either, its in storage anyway and only comes out occasionally.


----------



## thefenwaykid (Nov 2, 2015)

learn2likeit said:


> I'm just a little curious about your type of car and year and what market your in


2013 suburban. In Boston.


----------



## UberYYC (Oct 29, 2015)

2007 Nissan Altima, v6, fully loaded, black exterior with black leather interior. Has 86000 km.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

2016 Kia Sorento SXL AWD V6 with tech.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

UberBob15 said:


> After 3 years I get the car for $1.


 What happens if you *don't *have a dollar that day?


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a 2013 Kia Rio base. Had it since new.


----------



## RomanCalgary (Nov 6, 2015)

*Driving 2015 Mutsubishi Lancer AWC.

$350/month.

Not bad on gas, 8-9 in city. *


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

RomanCalgary said:


> *Driving 2015 Mutsubishi Lancer AWC.
> 
> $350/month.
> 
> Not bad on gas, 8-9 in city. *


8 or 9 miles city mpg? aww noooo no. that can't be


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FBM said:


> 8 or 9 miles city mpg? aww noooo no. that can't be


I think he does his in liters would be about 30mpg.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

For the benefit of guys here, I bought a 2008 Prius through a friend auto dealer with 97k for $4000. Paid $350 to fix minor body dent, gets 51 mpg combined. If anybody tells you you can't get a decent uber X car for 5-7k they don't know how or where to look.
I used a 2005 civic hybrid I bought for 2800$ for one year on UberX. 
Dude, you mean you pay $485 every week AND pay uber about $150+ in commission and SRF, burn ~$40 worth of gas BEFORE you make a single dollar for lunch money. WOW. That in my dictionary is modern day slavery. Even at $35/hour you have to work 20hours just to get the right to work. There is no sugarcoating this, you are being ruthlessly exploited. To be fair, I have no idea what your personal story is, but you seem to be a hardworking person. You need to figure out a way to work for yourself not for some corporate loan shark.


----------



## RomanCalgary (Nov 6, 2015)

FBM said:


> 8 or 9 miles city mpg? aww noooo no. that can't be


Sorry totally forgot that here users are not only from canada, my apoligies. 
9-10 litres per 100 kilometres.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

2011 Nissan Leaf, 48017 on my odo. Currently getting a new battery pack ordered under warranty. Love the short maintenance list, especially at a "high" fare market $1.25/mile before Uber cut. Electricity for EVs is free in Salt Lake City, so I love the non-tail pipe savings.


----------

